# DROID RAZR CASES



## jeremycase00

Coming from a Bionic to a Razr and I was wondering what cases you all would recommended. Thanks


----------



## lgfltmedic

I was in same boat.....I had a bionic in an otterbox defender and was very bulky. I am hard on phones so.was only option. I have razr now got.otter box defender its slimmer then bionic....and light. Id say otterbox either defender or commutter model. The.razr is tough phone on its own.....


----------



## jeremycase00

Yeah not too worried since the razr is pretty tough just need a little something for added security. Even if it is just to make me feel better lol


----------



## eckdawg5

that kevlar is sexy...go for a clear case lol


----------



## joelbionic

jeremycase00 said:


> Yeah not too worried since the razr is pretty tough just need a little something for added security. Even if it is just to make me feel better lol


Case holster combo is great sold by Verizon. Use it on all my phones.

Typed with my Root3d RAZR


----------



## JASKRU

The *otter box commuter* case keeps the thin feeling and protects mine pretty good. Also, fairly easy to take off and clean too. I can't stand the size of the defender series.

After being through all sorts of cases for various phones, I think the commuter case is the best I have seen, especially on the razr.


----------



## dhoshman

Its a pretty well built device I just went with a tpu case. Looks awesome but cost a whole $2.95 on ebay, very well built if I dont say so myself.http://www.ebay.com/itm/140639997280?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_1266wt_1042


----------



## donniep777

Yea, they say the razr is tough..... but i drop mine from not even a foot off the ground and it cracked my screen. So you definitely need a case....i went with the commuter series it works great


----------



## jeremycase00

Thanks for all the input got my Razr in and all set up decided on the otterbox defender. Great case but a word of caution to anyone who is thinking of it the screen protector makes that beautiful amoled screen look terrible. Thinking of popping it out and just going without one.


----------



## Trooper

Just got a Razr yesterday and was gonna create a thread. Looks like an Otterbox it is. Cheers.


----------



## jonterrell123

Had the Otterbox Defender for 2 weeks now, great case, the and has a built in screen protector. It's a little bulky but I guarantee it won't break if u drop it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## donniep777

Yep....the screen protector on the defender definitely takes away from the awesome screen the razr has.... that's why i went with commuter series


----------



## B_ren

I just got my Incipio NGP case the other day and it is great! Not quite as thick as the Otterbox Commuter but still adds some decent protection for the odd drop. Picked up the grey version so it has a bit of transparency to it which allows you to just barely see the kevlar back and the Motorola logo. Also is a pretty good deal at $19.99, definitely worth a look if you want a less bulky case.

http://www.myincipio.com/Motorola-DROID-RAZR-Cases-Accessories/Incipio-Motorola-DROID-RAZR-NGP-Semi-Rigid-Soft-Shell-Case.asp


----------



## shawn01

I also came from bionic to the razr... Best decision ever.. So I was hoping we Could get some screen shots...


----------



## Falconone

did have my eye on this one, just wish the case was one solid color:

http://www.qmadix.com/snap-on/snap-on-cover-holster-motorola-droid-razr-xt912.asp


----------



## dashshiron

donniep777 said:


> Yea, they say the razr is tough..... but i drop mine from not even a foot off the ground and it cracked my screen. So you definitely need a case....i went with the commuter series it works great


You must be incredibly unlucky then, because mine's survived falls way worse than that multiple times without any case at all. Once, I even managed to drop it from chest height onto tar, just have a little ding in the plastic to show for it.


----------



## MistaWolfe

jeremycase00 said:


> Coming from a Bionic to a Razr and I was wondering what cases you all would recommended. Thanks


I got the gel one from Verizon and I love it. It's sleek and you can barely tell it's there. Others enjoy it as well.

Also, TPU cases online are cheap and nice.


----------



## BinaryW01f

dashshiron said:


> You must be incredibly unlucky then, because mine's survived falls way worse than that multiple times without any case at all. Once, I even managed to drop it from chest height onto tar, just have a little ding in the plastic to show for it.


What the hell do you people do to these phones? lol


----------



## velopirate

jeremycase00 said:


> Coming from a Bionic to a Razr and I was wondering what cases you all would recommended. Thanks


Without a doubt the Qmadix Snap-on Cover w/Holster. It adds very minimal bulk, is stylish, and includes a belt clip.


----------

